# And the fun Begins



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

Well firstly Hi all...and greetings from sunny South Africa

I have been reading on the forum for a few weeks now, dying to get myself milling and i am almost ready. 

Got a Log its a 24" " Fever Tree" 

Got a Mill, a Granberg 36"

Got a Saw, a 72cc Sthil MS381 with a new longer bar (not shown) and some ripping chain.

Let the fun begin on Saturday...


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Coolness !

I'd love to have that set-up, I keep scanning the sides of the roads and peoples backyards I can see from the freeway for wood..There is alot out there :yes:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats, and what is a fever tree? Is the wood nice? Making sawdust can make milling get in your blood, but that is more like heroin than a fever.


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

jeffreythree said:


> Congrats, and what is a fever tree? Is the wood nice? Making sawdust can make milling get in your blood, but that is more like heroin than a fever.


A fever tree is a Tree found on the east of South Africa, i cant remember exactly but i think the root was made into a powder which was used to treat fever back in the old days....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_xanthophloea


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome, also post some pictures of that wood after you mill it.
I am curious to see what the grain looks like.

Junkhound


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

junkhound said:


> Welcome, also post some pictures of that wood after you mill it.
> I am curious to see what the grain looks like.
> 
> Junkhound


Will do. Whats the best way to show off the grain? a little water?


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

caspa said:


> Will do. Whats the best way to show off the grain? a little water?


Yes, water, alcohol or mineral spirits.
Good Luck

Junkhound


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

show it both with and without the wetting agent, so we can see what it looks like both ways.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*milling*

Cool! I use the same mill when milling my lumber. For the price, it's the best mill out there! That log looks short so i hpoe you used an end sealer on it to minimize cracks while drying. When milling a short log like that, i prop up the backside and drive a wedge into the ground at the far side to hold the log steady while pushing the mill down it. When i get to the end, i remove the wedge and lay the log level and finish the cut while sitting on the log to keep it from moving. I'm sure there are otherways to do it, but that works good for me. Good luck and do post pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

its about 3ft long, i need to seal the ends but im not sure what to use exactly...


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*end sealing*

Any kind of wax will seal it. Latex paint in a pinch.


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

Milled my first log today. It was a piece of a causarina tree. Native to Hawaii.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow. Beautiful grain. You're making me drool on my keyboard over here. :laughing: Can't wait to see what you make from these bad boys.


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Kenbo,

It all went well for my first milling experience.

Going to tackle another log next week.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats on your first log! It's a great feeling isn't it? Pretty wood too. My first log was a boring 'ol Loblolly Pine but I couldn't have been happier. I tell you though boring or not the smell of freshly milled pine is very tough to beat. Smells much better than the fake chemical car tree smelly things. 

What kind of log do you have on the menu next? 






.


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

That log I milled yesterday is also known as a "sheoak". Have any of you guys heard of this type of tree before?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful grain! That tree grows pretty fast, wonder if they'll grow in Indiana? Of course, then I'd have to buy a few elephants too.:laughing:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Heard of Sheoaks, wonder if I can mate them with my white and red oaks?


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> Heard of Sheoaks, wonder if I can mate them with my white and red oaks?


It was hard milling a female tree...


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Yep I have heard of them got a big one in my backyard.


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Yep I have heard of them got a big one in my backyard.


Mill it...Mill it...Mill It


----------

